# Where Nissan dropped the ball



## Teerod (Nov 4, 2019)

I have owned a new 2017 Rogue for a year now. It has nice new features, comfort, load size, economy. But here is where Nissan dropped the ball. At first the engine noise was very quiet, about what I expected. But as time went on the exhaust sound at the exhaust tip as well as motor noise coming from up front got louder and louder. It is much louder than the same motor in my Nissan Altima. In particular, it drones between 2,000 and 2,500 RPM. This alone keeps the Rogue from being the superior vehicle it could be. Had Nissan addressed this properly, the Nissan Rogue would have been comparable to much more expensive vehicles. The only other drawback to this vehicle is the transmission. Nissan's CVT transmission feels like it runs on rubber bands, another feature that cheapens the feel of the car. Also I am not a fan of Intelligent key. Nissan makes it so if you unlock the car with the key, then realize you forgot something and go back for it, the car will have locked itself back and you have to go get the key and do it all over again. That’s a designer with too much time on his or her hands. With just a little more effort Nissan could have done so much better.


----------

